# Target Practice around puppy



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Bumping up


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Bad idea to take a puppy target shooting, and I do hunt with our dogs and do hunt tests. I've seen many dogs become gun shy from the constant gun fire at a close distance at a sporting clay range. My husband was big into sporting clays and I would judge tournaments. I was always shocked by the people that showed up with their new puppy to expose them to the noise. That's like putting a puppy on overload. Start shooting further away from the puppy in the yard, so it's a background noise, and allow the puppy to slowly become comfortable with the sound at a distance. As the puppy matures gradually allow the noise to come closer. Just my opinion.....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

You can start exposing her to noises soon and carefully but I see no reason to ever take a puppy or a dog along target shooting.
I think the best way to expose them to gunfire just to go for a walk for the pup can explore.
When the pup is distracted and not too close to you, fire a blank gun or cap gun and throw the pups favorite toy. Do the sparingly at first, make it as exciting as possible and leave the pup wanting more. This is more to get a pup excited about retrieving then gunfire but it works for both.
As long as you’re careful and use common sense 
(such is not taking the pup along target shooting ) getting a pup used to loud noises is usually a nonevent.


----------

